# What I did today.



## Clay3063 (Jan 4, 2017)

I had an order for a purple heart pen and pencil set and a spalted pecan pen and pencil set. And another spalted pecan set and two Antler and Purple Heart comfort grip pens. All in satin silver. I got the purple heart and antler and the all PH done and one pen in the spalted pecan. I am not sure what to think about this pecan. It's NUTS!!!

Reactions: Like 7 | EyeCandy! 2 | Way Cool 4


----------



## Spinartist (Jan 4, 2017)

Great pen-man ship!!

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Ray D (Jan 4, 2017)

All are very nice. That spalted pecan has outstanding colors.

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Agree 1


----------



## jasonb (Jan 4, 2017)

Have you tried this on the purple heart? I plan to give it a try at somepoint.

Reactions: Informative 3


----------



## Clay3063 (Jan 5, 2017)

jasonb said:


> Have you tried this on the purple heart? I plan to give it a try at somepoint.


That's pretty cool. I may try that too at some point.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## rdabpenman (Jan 5, 2017)

Well done.

Les

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Clay3063 (Jan 5, 2017)

rdabpenman said:


> Well done.
> 
> Les


Thank you Sir.


----------



## Lou Currier (Jan 5, 2017)

The pecan is outstanding!

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Clay3063 (Jan 5, 2017)

Lou Currier said:


> The pecan is outstanding!


Thank you Lou! I was impressed that i found it. We knew it was spalted when we looked at the end. I had no idea just how much.

Reactions: Like 1


----------

